# Garry Stealing All My Money!!



## joe (Mar 13, 2008)

This is Garry being his usual naughty self  ...
C'mon Joooee...Give me millet pleeaasee?!










Look, you've given the budgies millet, why not me? 










That's it! I've had enough of this...










I'm going to nick your bank card and buy as much millet as I can!










**After finding that he is unable to lift the card** In fact Joe, I'm just going to stomp all over it until you give me my Millet!! Until then, you're not getting your card back! Mwahaha!!  










lol, Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww bless him. Hope he got his millet in the end. LOL!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:lol: What a cute little series of photos. Did he get some millet?


----------



## joe (Mar 13, 2008)

Bea said:


> :lol: What a cute little series of photos. Did he get some millet?


Yes of course Bea...He only had to give me those sad little puppy eyes!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Garry is a cutie, loved the captions


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Garry is so cute  Glad he got his millet and did not go online shopping with your card


----------



## joe (Mar 13, 2008)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Garry is so cute  Glad he got his millet and did not go online shopping with your card


:rofl:


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

THat would be great for the next photo.

Garry at the computer ordering millet online.

Very cute pictures and captions.


----------



## joe (Mar 13, 2008)

Kfontan said:


> THat would be great for the next photo.
> 
> Garry at the computer ordering millet online.
> 
> .


lol, That would have been funny!


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

AWW so cute!! and hilarious captions again!!


----------



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

Now if you get some mysterious boxes in the mail in a week, you know who used your credit card on eBay.

On a more serious note, watch to make sure he doesn't chew up the magnetic stripe, otherwise you will have no credit card 
________
Bubbler pipe


----------

